# Another comparison website - www.bonkers.ie



## ontour (27 Apr 2010)

http://www.bonkers.ie

It is well put together, Irish and seems fairly comprehensive for credit cards.  Hopefully it proves to be a good tool to educate more people about their finances and encourage us to actively manage our financial services.

No involvement at all - just liked the way that it is put together.


----------



## mathepac (27 Apr 2010)

The caveat - 

"How does bonkers.ie make money?

bonkers.ie has commercial deals in place with some suppliers across all our services which means we receive a small commission payment if you choose to switch or apply for a product with us. Our commercial relationships are in place to help make the switching process as convenient as possible for our customers. They also mean we can provide you with a free service. Our commercial relationships have no bearing on the ranking of suppliers in your results."

This is from their web-site but I can't find where they name the sponsors they have "commercial relationships" with.

It seems to be run by PR types which might not enhance their abilities to compare financial and energy products ( only in other peoples' minds of course). See Here


----------



## darkdiver (27 Apr 2010)

Hi ontour & mathepac,

ontour: thanks for your comments, very kind of you. we spent a lot of time trying to make the website as uncluttered and clean as possible.

mathepac: thanks for the comments - to answer, we generally can't list people we have commercial relationships with for confidentiality reasons, which is why we make the statement that we do not influence our rankings on anything other than the data, and more importantly on your preferences - commercials have no bearing on how a result is shown. we divulge how we make money because we want to be as transparent as possible. I'm a software engineer as well as being the MD, and I've been writing price comparison software for 11 years, mainly for UK websites, so hopefully myself and the team here have done a decent job at the sums & the results you see are clear. thanks again for your comments.

Dave.


----------

